# Youth pfd - headrest or not



## fecklessdolphin (Aug 12, 2011)

Mustang's Youth pfd comes with or without a headrest (model 100 or 70). It seems that the headrest might be bulky, esp given our expectation that the kids wear them whenever they are out of the cabin. I cannot find one around here to try on so I am asking if anyone has experience with either. Typically we sail on lakes in Minnesota, but we also bring our kids' lifejackets when chartering. We expect to sail from Anguilla to St Barts this spring during our charter.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

I have one with the head support. Kids refuse to wear it. I have several other bargain brands with the head flotation and crotch straps they are fine with. The mustang design pinches their chins. When we bought them they couldn't swim at all, but they still will wear them now that they can right themselves. If your kids can swim go sans head support, if not, get the one with. Either way, I'd look at something other than the mustang for kids. Great stuff for adults.


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

My children won't wear it.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

FYI it's not a headrest, it's flotation designed for float the child face up of they can not swim. I bought the newer design mustang lil-legends and HATE it. It pinches at the chin and worse than that the crotch strap freely slides through the buckle which could mean the child could fall out of it if lifted by the handle on the "headrest". I even tried double back threading the webbing like one would do on a climbing harness and it still slides through.

I recently purchased the older generation of mustang lil-legends (the yellow/red ones) based on many rave reviews. I bought them used and will try them out shortly and report back.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Pulled my "child approved" ones out and they are onyx brand. Available via hamilton marine. They sell online.


----------



## fecklessdolphin (Aug 12, 2011)

I decided on the Stohlquist Escape for the 5-year old. We have been pleased with the Stohlquist Nemo and will continue to use that for our 3-year-old. The Nemo has the "headrest" and also has an open back which is great on hot days.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmmm.

We are finishing up a year cruising, about 8000 miles from Vermont to Dominica and back.

I have three mustang legends for my 12, 10 and 8 year old boys. It probably is a little small for the 12 year old.

My understanding a design with a headrest is the only one that will turn face up when unconscious.

Wearing them is simply non-negotiable if they want to come up the companionway. As in clipping in.

(actually, we'll be selling the three jackets in a few weeks)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll likely want to buy the jackets if they're the old style and in decent shape. The new ones are crap but the old orange/yellow ones are fantastic!

MedSailor


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

They are the new style. We didn't find any issues with them.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are the Mustang's in action!


----------



## fecklessdolphin (Aug 12, 2011)

We have followed your trip and even contacted your broker about your boat, but you were not on St Martin while we were there. We are a few years behind you--kids are 3 and 5 right now. After chartering with them, can see the virtue of headrests, but still like one's without for playing at anchor, snorkeling, etc. We might be interested in your used Mustangs so send us the link when you list your stuff for sale.
-wr


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Feckless, were you the one that emailed us?


----------



## fecklessdolphin (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if I emailed you, but I might have done so as we were following your blog. I cannot PM here because not enuf posts yet. Anyway, we are still 4 years from departure, so actually buying something now might be a bit early, but we are starting to look and do the numbers and thought it would have been fun to see your boat if we were both in St Martin. Now we are in Minnesota. 

I suppose if we bought the boat we could probably work a deal on the life jackets.


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol, yes, for sure. On all sorts of gear we have!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

I am in morehead city if any one wants to buy them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

